# The dreaded AnAL Juice!!



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a question about the dreaded...Anal Leakage.. Lately one of my dogs has been expressing himself in his sleep. It looks like maybe a teaspoon at a time, and am wondering what to do about it. (BLAH..that awful smell...My poor husband literaly gags and almost pukes so I HAVE to clean it up...) Could diet be a factor? because as I think about it, this has been happening more often because we had to switch temporaily to a lower brand dogfood since I had to quit my job. (I am putting him back on the better quality stuff again once things catch back up, prob in about a months time.) No puffiness, no redness, I don't see any signs of infection, he only smells when he leaks. I read somewhere about giving him pumpkin?? Sorry for posting quite a few questions lately!! Seems like something else always 'pops' or "leaks" out. Poor guy, we have been calling him juicy juice now as a nickname...ewww...gross. For now, no more laying on the bed or couch!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably needs to be cleaned out. I would guess that would stop the leakage. Vets do it, and some groomers do it too. I know how to do it myself. It's an icky job though. :/


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I take my dog to the vet to get his anal glands expressed about once every 3 months. We were there today actually and boy where they full. It was soooooo gross smelling, but I was glad they were being expressed by the vet and not leaking in the house! 
FYI...typically most groomers express the glands from the outside, but the vet will do it from the inside. My dog's glands can't be expressed from the outside for some reason, so the vet has to do it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I know it is so gross! Maddie has to have her's expressed every two weeks (the vet and our groomer showed my husband how to do it). 

I talked to the vet about it and he felt that her mix of dog breeds is one factor (Pug/Boston Terrier) and weight. He said added weight on a dog put pressure on those glands and the express themselves. He also said anal glands are the most poorly designed things on dogs. A tiny little pinhole for that gross stuff to come out of and they get clogged real easy. 

When we got Maddie I asked the vet how big she would be as an adult and he said around 20 pounds. She's 21.5 pounds and he recommended she lose some weight and the anal glands may get better. So, we are cutting down her food again and hope that will cause less anal leakage. 

Our vet does not recommend removal of the glands at all. He said the side effects are not fun. So we will continue to express them. It's all part of owning and loving your dog - even if they are stinky and doing the butt scoot boogie!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

LeRoy released his on my foot the other day. Talk about gross!!! Pumpkin could harden his stool alittle bit so he can release it when he's supoosed to. It's worth a try.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for your replies...I will call my vet and have him taken there, and maybe see if it is something I can learn to do. I saw a video online about expressing yourself but I dont want to hurt him without being shown. (I have a strong stomach, seen alot on my grandparents farm..compared to weak stomached hubby...)So funny LeRoymydog, hubby would have passed out completely!! Hopefully also when he gets put back on his regular better food there will be less of a problem as well. Thankfully my other dog seems to be fairing well.


----------

